# Recovering from TT this morning.



## squiz01 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi everyone. Currently sitting in my hospital bed after getting my TT. I feel ok, bit of a sore throat and sleeping a lot but not to bad. Feel free to ask me any questions.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm glad you made it through ok. Hopefully you'll be discharged soon...being at home makes recovery so much easier! Take care.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Great! You've over that hump. Glad to hear you're feeling pretty good overall.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

squiz01,

Please ask US any questions. Have they been keeping a cool pack on your neck? It helps so much - ask them if they have not suggested it.


----------



## squiz01 (Feb 25, 2015)

Still in hospital, my calcium levels dropped overnight as I started to get tingling in my hands and feet. Taking calcium and vit d supplements. But other than that feel a lot better than I thought I would. Hope the pathology doesn't take to long to come back. I have just asked for a cool pack. The incision sight stings quite a bit. Hopefully home tommorow. Started on 100mg of thyroxine. Really impressed with my surgeon, so far looks like he did a really tidy job. The nodule was a lot bigger than they thought and really deep in my neck. How long until the stinging goes away??


----------

